# Happy Bday Pamela



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Pamela, hope u r out enjoying yourself


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Pam, have a great one!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Pam


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend. Hopefully you had a great time with your family and friends.

Anthony


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pam!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Happy b/day Pam!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone !

I usually buy myself a few 'birthday fish' every year, but this year I bought myself something different ...










He's a Russian Tortoise & my kids and I adore him! He's settling in nicely and is very friendly. I want to give him a Russian name. We are thinking about calling him 'Droog' which is Russian for friend/buddy because my 2 yr old daughter keeps calling him her 'little buddy'.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Very cute gift you have there. Happy birthday.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Pam. Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Nice Turtle


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pam! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Pam! Nice birthday treat!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Droog sounds like a great name, your 2year old must be cute! Happy birthday and i bet droog feels like it's his birthday too with all the new love and attention!


----------

